
The Magical Art of Selling Soap - samclemens
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/magical-art-selling-soap
======
TheMagicHorsey
Is it just me, or does it seem silly that the man in the first advertisement
is going to walk around with wet jean cuffs all day because he wanted to see
his soap float.

~~~
mikestew
Realistically, the gentleman would be without clothes, but because of the
times and the fact that the company did not sell smelling salts, they chose to
keep the model clothed.

~~~
ebg13
He could have just not been standing _in_ the water.

